# Couple Of Skull Mounts



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

That bad?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

mudflap said:


> That bad?


I think they're nice. 

What do you mean by "seperating" ? 
What causes it to do that?


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Think you got the water too hot/too close to a boil? I was concerned about the same thing and tried to be careful to maintain a really low simmer on mine, guess I got lucky......


----------



## Baxter89 (Jun 17, 2012)

sweet i like the second bucks main beam on one side !! nice deer


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good looking euros


----------



## Mulli47 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks great to me.


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice mounts


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Thought at first they were the same deer, lol until I noticed the missing brow tine.. they look good!


----------

